

David Cameron endorses MI5 chief's condemnation of Snowden leaks - GFuller
http://www.theguardian.com/uk-news/2013/oct/09/david-cameron-mi5-chief-edward-snowden-gchq-leaks

======
frank_boyd
Does anybody know of any European politicians who think Snowden did the right
thing?

Because I don't and it makes me think that Europe's leaders _just_ as corrupt
as US leaders.

~~~
dagw
_Does anybody know of any European politicians who think Snowden did the right
thing?_

Just any politicians, or politicians in any sort of position of power? He has
pretty broad support among both many of the leftist fringe parties and among
the more libertarian wings of many of the Liberal parties. Of course most of
these politicians are no any position to actually significantly influence
anything.

